# 4x4 boxes in a block wall



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

*Garvin Industries* makes a 4" sq that can be used in concrete.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

2009 UL Whitebook, QCIT

CONCRETE TIGHT
All metal boxes, except aluminum alloy boxes, are provided with corrosion
protection suitable for installation in concrete. Aluminum alloy boxes
covered under this category are not considered acceptable for installation
in concrete or cinder fill unless protected by asphalt paint or the equivalent.
Boxes designated as ‘‘concrete tight’’ may have no means of support
other than the concrete and often accommodate covers at top and bottom.


----------



## jtucker34 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks I just taped the holes in a regular 4"x4'' box with duct tape.

would an aluminum alloy box be like an fs box?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

They make boxes that are actually called "Masonry Boxes".










Your supply house will carry some flavor of these...
http://www.hubbellcatalog.com/raco/...219,288220,288395,288400,288519&P=12842,11475

[you may need to scroll down on the page, doesn't seem to load correctly]


Home Depot carries them:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...3&langId=-1&keyword=Masonry+Box&storeId=10051




... probably cheaper than an FS and designed for the task as opposed to duct tape, a 1900 box, and 110.3 violation.


----------

